# Here at last



## Petermm (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everyone
After 18 months or so in the planning and masses of good advice and guidance from this forum, we have finally made it here. We actually go here about 7 weeks ago and it's been non stop ever since. We are just about there with the settling down and getting used to the fabulous Cypriot life. The dogs and cat have settled nicely, the container arrived after only 3 weeks, the last box was emptied last Monday and the furniture has now settled in its final resting place having been moved to every position conceivable and it is looking like home.
I would like to offer my sincere thanks to all of the advisors from this forum who made the trip so much easier and indeed continue to help and advise. A particular thank you to Talagirl (and husband) whom we have met a couple of times and we know are always there to offer their help.
Best wishes to you all and if we can offer any advice from our experiences we will only too glad to do so.
Peter & June


----------



## Ianhat29 (May 5, 2015)

*Your new life!*

Hi there we are in the very early stages of trying to relocate (we're in our early fifties) currently in Aberdeen, house has just gone on the market. 

We spent 2 years at RAF Akrotiri in 1996 to 1998 my hubby however spent many years there as a child, so hence our move, just love the place!

You have stated you have your doggie with you, I am sure you can appreciate my concerns how is he/she coping with the heat and have you managed to find dog friendly walks?

I bet you asked pretty much the same thing in the past! We are thinking of settling in the Paphos area, is this where you are? X


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to your new home Peter and June. 
It sounds as though you have made it through pretty well unscathed

Its always nice to have members who are new as the experience of t he move and everything you have to do is fresh in your minds so you are in a perfect position to advise new members who are thinking of making the move.
For those of us who have been here a long time it is often hard to remember everything we went through and of course many things have changed in the intervening time.

Good luck for the future.

Veronica


----------



## Petermm (Aug 18, 2014)

*Pets in Paphos*



Ianhat29 said:


> Hi there we are in the very early stages of trying to relocate (we're in our early fifties) currently in Aberdeen, house has just gone on the market.
> 
> We spent 2 years at RAF Akrotiri in 1996 to 1998 my hubby however spent many years there as a child, so hence our move, just love the place!
> 
> ...


Hi there
We had a few concerns about taking the pets, transporting them here, them coping with the heat, vets and vets bills etc. We brought two dogs and a cat over.
Transporting was the most stressful, but we used a specialist pet carrier (Petair other companies are available) who made the whole thing stress free; well as stress free as they could, there would still some anxious moments, our anxiety that is and not the animals, they were just fine, confused I am sure but fine. To say they were pleased to see us when we got here was an understatement. After 10 weeks though now they are settled in nicely. 
As for the heat, we make sure to walk them as early as possible in the morning and when it gets cooler in the evening. Just as the sun is going down seems to be the ideal time for them. We are living in Kissonerga in Paphos and we are discovering more and more walks as we go along, the majority of them are 'on the lead' walks as there are reports of snakes and in some areas poison has been laid to kill off the vermin I believe. The walks are very nice though, we are starting to move further out now in the car and as we find more I can keep you posted. We had this great dream of taking them to the beach and letting them roam in and out of the sea but we haven't found a local part of the coast where we can do this, but they do exist and we will find them I am sure. People in general have been very helpful and do advise of walks as well, we have met quite a few dog walkers so far.
There are plenty of vets about and the one we use has so far been quite reasonable with the charges not much different to UK really. There is also a good petshop nearby who will order any pet food which is not readily available in Cyprus.
Hope all this helps
Peter & June


----------



## Adventures in the sun (May 13, 2016)

Welcome to you both. Really pleased to hear you're settling in well. Myself and my husband also just arrived only 2 weeks ago. We're living in Paphos too and so far really enjoying the lifestyle, although at times it's overwhelming how much we still have to learn! Wishing you all the best in your new life


----------



## Mikesr (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi ...we are in process of looking to move out summer 2018 to Limassol my wife will have job on arrival ...I won't ...I'm a courier/driver and thinking of shipping my large van over as well as car ...although I did spend 20 years in an office with a transport company as a manager but don't particularly want to return to office duties ....we are looking to keep our uk house and remortgage....any advice on did and donts as you're there now 
Cheers


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

The poison is not laid to kill vermin necessarily, it it often laid to kill stray dogs/cats and quite indiscriminately, with no thought to people losing their beloved pets, as we have unfortunately experienced. Beware on the dog beaches - poison has also been reported found on these. Also keep the cat close in the hunting season, anything is game to be shot.



Petermm said:


> Hi there
> We had a few concerns about taking the pets, transporting them here, them coping with the heat, vets and vets bills etc. We brought two dogs and a cat over.
> Transporting was the most stressful, but we used a specialist pet carrier (Petair other companies are available) who made the whole thing stress free; well as stress free as they could, there would still some anxious moments, our anxiety that is and not the animals, they were just fine, confused I am sure but fine. To say they were pleased to see us when we got here was an understatement. After 10 weeks though now they are settled in nicely.
> As for the heat, we make sure to walk them as early as possible in the morning and when it gets cooler in the evening. Just as the sun is going down seems to be the ideal time for them. We are living in Kissonerga in Paphos and we are discovering more and more walks as we go along, the majority of them are 'on the lead' walks as there are reports of snakes and in some areas poison has been laid to kill off the vermin I believe. The walks are very nice though, we are starting to move further out now in the car and as we find more I can keep you posted. We had this great dream of taking them to the beach and letting them roam in and out of the sea but we haven't found a local part of the coast where we can do this, but they do exist and we will find them I am sure. People in general have been very helpful and do advise of walks as well, we have met quite a few dog walkers so far.
> ...


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

We brought 3 dogs and 4 cats with us. agree with earlier post that we found it stressful but pets were fine. bit annoyed at being shut in crates at home but thats all.

we came in october so weather was ideal for them. So far are happy now its warming up & lie out sunbathing. think best to come between october & april so can get used to weather.

We are other side in protaras & have great dog friendly beach 5 minutes away in kapparis. 2 of them love swimming in the sea and 1 swims in our pool sure i've seen about dog beaches in paphos area. there is 1 slightly nearer at Dheklia looks like in or near army base but open to civilians. and its just off A3 motorway


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

madmum54 said:


> We brought 3 dogs and 4 cats with us. agree with earlier post that we found it stressful but pets were fine. bit annoyed at being shut in crates at home but thats all.
> 
> we came in october so weather was ideal for them. So far are happy now its warming up & lie out sunbathing. think best to come between october & april so can get used to weather.
> 
> We are other side in protaras & have great dog friendly beach 5 minutes away in kapparis. 2 of them love swimming in the sea and 1 swims in our pool sure i've seen about dog beaches in paphos area. there is 1 slightly nearer at Dheklia looks like in or near army base but open to civilians. and its just off A3 motorway


Also found 2 good vets in paralimni. found they charge a fraction of UK vets


----------

